# Hot Tubs



## bergamot (May 31, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a retailer of hot tubs/spas?


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

bergamot said:


> Can anyone recommend a retailer of hot tubs/spas?


Is this a hot tub to go near a bird cage perhaps?


----------



## bergamot (May 31, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> Is this a hot tub to go near a bird cage perhaps?


Now there's a thought!


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

bergamot said:


> Now there's a thought!



Ahh, now if you're not planning on putting it next to a bird cage then you'll have thought that an extremely odd question and me, by extension, slightly mad!

So, I'd better explain.

We are having work done on our house. We acquired our builders from some other Brits in Mosfiloti who had used them on and off for several years. This week the builder mentioned that one of the jobs he had lined up was to build a plinth in the garden of the people who recommended him to us and that plinth would be next to the bird cage and would have a hot tub sitting on it.

So when you posted, giving a location of Mosfiloti, and asking about hot tubs I assume that you were them. Which it seems you aren't. Which has left me looking slightly strange 

Sadly I can't even redeem myself with a recommendation for hot tubs, 'cos I don't know of anyone reputable who supplies them.

So I'll wander off and have a glass of wine instead 
Mands


----------



## Christopher Dancey (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, We bought a jacuzzi from ' Florida ' on the Polis Road. Excellent service and no problems after 4 years use, ours is mounted in the ground with a hardwood deck surround, we use mainly in the late evenings before retiring...fabulous.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Florida pools have a good reputation. Friends of ours got one from them and they have never had any trouble with it. We have spent some pleasant evenings in it with our glasses of wine, watching the lights of the cruise ships gliding by in the distance and counting the stars(gets difficult to count after a few glasses of wine)


----------

